# what EDC



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Still looking for an EDC. There is a little limited choice here. They have Zero Tolerance and in one month the shop has Benchmade. They also have Spyderco but I don't like the hole thing. So now thinking what kind of material I should go for. I am looking for a very durable knife. So the material and the opening / locking mechanism should be durable. Should be able to open with one hand but doesn't have to be super fast. Looking for something blade length close to 4 inch. Any suggestion what to go for?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

And the blade type something like a drop point. Something like all of that that I am looking for. Also want to be able to sharpen it myself


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Are you strictly looking for a folder? I'm nor sure what's available where your at. I carry a Smith & Wesson Extreme Ops. 440 stainless. Its a awesome folder, and extremely durable. The locking mechanism is one of the strongest I've ever had in a folder. I've had it for about 4 yrs now and it still has NO play in the blade. Its also easy to sharpen, and will hold a razor edge for a while. Its a great knife.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

All of the brands you mentioned are excellent and high quality. I have a spyderco pm2 as my edc and it is by far my favorite of all time. You might check it out. You should be able to sharpen any knife on the market, some are easier than others due to steel composition.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Just had a look at the Spyderco. It is S30V. Looks like good material. though actually looking more at something like 4 inch. This one is about 3.4 inch blade. Anyway, next time I am in the shop I will have a look and feel it.

About the Zero Tolerance. Anybody experience with the Elmax steel?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Big Country1 said:


> Are you strictly looking for a folder? I'm nor sure what's available where your at. I carry a Smith & Wesson Extreme Ops. 440 stainless. Its a awesome folder, and extremely durable. The locking mechanism is one of the strongest I've ever had in a folder. I've had it for about 4 yrs now and it still has NO play in the blade. Its also easy to sharpen, and will hold a razor edge for a while. Its a great knife.


Just had a look also at the Smith & Wesson but can't find them in Thailand. The choice isn't that great but on the other hand, they still have some good brands.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

You mentioned in another thread you just got a Kershaw. My EDC is a kershaw and I'm really happy with it. Open's and folds easily with one hand. Comes very sharp. Maybe something to look into.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I too carry a Kershaw and a SOG Flash 2 and quite happy with both!


----------



## jaydendyck1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Spyderco military, once you get used to a spidie hole you won't go back it's very practical.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

jaydendyck1 said:


> Spyderco military, once you get used to a spidie hole you won't go back it's very practical.


I don't exclusively use Spyderco's but I have to agree with this statement. They are VERY fast into action once you become familiar with them. Moreover, you can deploy them and damn near any folder with a well practiced 'snap'.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> You mentioned in another thread you just got a Kershaw. My EDC is a kershaw and I'm really happy with it. Open's and folds easily with one hand. Comes very sharp. Maybe something to look into.


Indeed got a Kershaw but that is a 14" camp knife. Not really your edc. though once I live on the land it might become kind of EDC.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Ok, will have a look again at the Spyderco. But in general they are rather small as well. HAve to see if there is anything close to 4 inch.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Spyderco. 

For a budget blade I like my S&W too.


----------



## jaydendyck1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Dirk said:


> Ok, will have a look again at the Spyderco. But in general they are rather small as well. HAve to see if there is anything close to 4 inch.


The military has an exactly 4" blade


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Had a little look more on the Spyderco. Had a look at the PM2 and the manix 2 xl. Will later have a look in the shop for them.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I have the BM Barrage. It has a drop point blade that is somewhere between 3.5 to 3.75 in length. Its nice and sturdy, has a spring assist so it open s pretty fast and can be locked in the open position to help keep from chopping off a finger.


----------

